# Controlar un dimmer con un MOC3010



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

he estado buscando aqui en los foros,pero no he encontrado nada similar...

para un proyectillo en el que estoy trabajando, necesito controlar un dimmer, desde un MOC3010, es eso posible?

lo que necesito saber, es si se puede controlar la corriente que pasa por el foco, desde el MOC3010. de un lado del moc tengo mi parte electronica, y del otro lado, tengo a un arreglo tipi dimmer (como el que subio fogonazo en otro foro) pero no se como acoplarlos!

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

hay varias maneras, puedes descargar la hoja de datos, o notas de aplicacion.

Una de las varias maneras, sería esta :


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, lo intentare en este instante. solo una cosa, y disculpa mi ignorancia...la conexion de la resistencia de 330 ohms....va al VCC tambien?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

esa es la entrada de control. En lugar de resistencias de 180 , primero intenta con 470


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

hola mabauti,


no esta funcionando...logra prender el foco, pero mi control no está controlando la intensidad que pasa por el foco, osease, que no esta variando la intensidad de luz del foco, que es lo que quiero hacer...


sugerencia?


mi control lo estoy haciendo con un 555 y un decade counter 4017, con diferentes corrientes de output de acuerdo a las resistencias en cada salida del 4017.


que tipo de señal debería de ser? PWM?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

la señal de control
la pones a cero y se apaga el foco?
la pones a uno y se enciende el foco?


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

sip, en cuanto me detectario un 1, prende el foco, 0 se apaga, y lo ue necesito es variar la intensidad del foco en si...


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

necesitas la señal de control que este activandolo. Un control por pwm te podria servir. He aqui uno con el  555, donde la pata 7 es la de control. Puedes usar diodos comunes como el 1n400X






mas información: http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html


postea tus dudas/resultados


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 27, 2009)

En este circuito (555), se podrá reemplazar el potenciómetro de control con un MOSFET? Se supone que un MOSFET funciona como una resistencia variable controlada por tensión, entonces de alguna manera podré controlar la intensidad de la carga por medio de una tensión, que podría venir de un CDA y a su vez de un PIC. 

No se si me expliqué lo suficientemente claro. 

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

> En este circuito (555), se podrá reemplazar el potenciómetro de control con un MOSFET?


si, pero tienes que hacer muchos calculos, y me parece que no sería algo lineal; si ademas piensas usar un PIC, mejor haz el PWM con este y conectalo directo al mosfet de salida.


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

oye, esto no me funciona bien para lo que necesito...

ahorita lo que estoy haciendo, es dependiendo la corriente de salida del 4017, controlar el moc para cambiar la intensidad del foco...


ahorita el foco prende en los estados en los que deberia de prender, pero no cambia la intensidad del foco...


siento que esta en mi arreglo del MOC...

en un dimmer, en que parte acoplaria el MOC?


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 27, 2009)

mmm. bueno, quitémos la idea del PIC, si controlo la tensión del MOSFET con la carga/descarga de un capacitor, funcionaría?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2009)

> oye, esto no me funciona bien para lo que necesito...


que es lo que obtienes con el circuito que postie?



> si controlo la tensión del MOSFET con la carga/descarga de un capacitor, funcionaría?


si, pero debes tener los calculos respectivos del mosfet a utilizar, quiza te connvega otro metodo; algo similar a lo que deseas


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola.
Haz probado esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 27, 2009)

no se disgingue bien la foto :S


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola.
Las imagenes son las de las repuestas #2 y #8 (arriba). A la imagen #8 se eliminó el motor y el transistor.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bofocastillo (Abr 28, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> > oye, esto no me funciona bien para lo que necesito...
> 
> 
> que es lo que obtienes con el circuito que postie?
> ...



mmmm, te explico:
lo que quiero hacer es que un foco (que ya tiene conectado un dimmer) encienda poco a poco, no de golpe, y que cuando se apague, se desvanezca; como pasa en algunos autos con las luces de cortesía.  Actualmente a ese foco se le puede variar la intensidad con el dimmer que tiene conectado, pero quiero que encienda de a poco automáticamente (con la carga de un capacitor) y que se apague desvaneciéndose (con la descarga); se podría decir que la resistencia de control variaría de manera "automática" por medio de un MOSFET, y no manualmente con el potenciómetro.

Lo que no me explico es como se hace eso en los autos; en ellos, eso lo controla un módulo (el de confort, o el cierre centralizado, depende del modelo), quiero pensar que tienen un FET, pero no se si tenga difusor de calor o no dentro del módulo.


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 28, 2009)

intente aplicarle una señal PWM a donde va el control...y el foco simplemente parpadea....no baja la intensidad como debería...


que sugieren?


hmmm, un amigo me está diciendo que quiza sea mejor usar un moc3041...


viendo los datasheets, la diferencia es que uno es zero-crossing voltage y el otro no...


cual es la diferencia en su funcionalidad?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 28, 2009)

> intente aplicarle una señal PWM a donde va el control...y el foco simplemente parpadea....no baja la intensidad como debería...


intenta con un capacitor de menor valor (digamos (0.01uF)



> viendo los datasheets, la diferencia es que uno es zero-crossing voltage y el otro no...


como su nombre lo dice, uno espera a que la señal sea cero para activarse, en cambio el otro puede activarse en cualquier momento


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 28, 2009)

el PWM se lo apliqué con un Arduino...entonces, no se en donde te refieres de cambiarle el capacitor...



entonces para mi caso....sería mejor utilizar un MOC que si tenga zero-crossing voltage?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

> el PWM se lo apliqué con un Arduino...entonces, no se en donde te refieres de cambiarle el capacitor...


el capacitor es para variar la frecuencia. Con el arduino debes hacer algo similar : variar el ancho de pulso a una frecuencia apropiada



> entonces para mi caso....sería mejor utilizar un MOC que si tenga zero-crossing voltage?


para este proposito puedes usar ambos

checaste el link de PWM? http://www.dprg.org/tutorials/2005-11a/index.html


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 29, 2009)

en mi arduino, cale el PWM de varias formas...


la variable con la que le estaba asignando, que le llamé PWM, era una tipo int. entonces, la estuve variando de 0 a 255...


de igual manera, parpadeaba el foco, solo que parpadeaba mas lento cuando me acercaba a 0. 

lo intente con una tipo doble (hasta 1023) pero paso lo mismo...


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

que frecuencia estas usando?

intenta con una frecuencia 10 veces mayor.


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 29, 2009)

ok, al parecer el arduino está funcionando con una frecuencia de 30769 Hz)...intentare modificarle la frecuencia...aunque no estoy muy seguro como hacerlo, lo investigaré


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

me refiero al LA FRECUENCIA DEL PWM, no del sistema del Arduino!

dale una lectura rapida al concepto de PWM : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulación_por_ancho_de_pulsos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

esto te puede servir! http://principialabs.com/arduino-pulse-width-modulation/


----------



## Erik89 (Abr 29, 2009)

ok, si si, esa tecnica si me jala para los LEDs, eso no me quda duda...el problema es a la hora de intentarlo pasar por el MOC para implementarselo a un foco de 10 Watts...


----------



## dbz35jc (Abr 29, 2009)

hola chicos, estoy realizando el control de potencia de una bombilla de 7.5W 110V, necesito simular en proteus y como no hay bombillas de 7.5W 110V , entonces pongo una resistencia de 100 ohmios
pero el proteus me genera un error que puedo hacer


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

> .el problema es a la hora de intentarlo pasar por el MOC para implementarselo a un foco de 10 Watts...


como te comento , debes de ajustar la frecuencia del pwm generado


----------

